# Engineer Themed Mixed Drinks



## CivE Bricky (Jul 25, 2009)

There was talk at work yesterday that we needed to come up with good drink recipes for:

Crusher Rum

and

Bank Rum Gravel

So far what I got is

Crusher Rum = rum + Orange Crush + ice (not sure how that would taste, but I'll try it--maybe today if I do some shopping first)

Help with additional drink names and/or recipes is welcome.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 25, 2009)

PE Exam Mindf&amp;ck:

It can come in many forms but all use at least 2 shots of Everclear along with one shot of a liqeur of choice.


----------

